# Molding Bench



## Chucketn (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm setting up my foundry almost from scratch. Afriend is helping me make a Vontorne muller. Now I need a molding bench andwant to get it built before the muller is available. Are there any good moldingbench plans available? I will be using green sand to start.
I have a couple ideas but want to ask the experiencedto avoid design errors. What plans did you build from? I need to know basic dimensionsand useful features. I'm thinking 24" x 48" and 12-24" deep,slats on top for holding flasks, room underneath for tubs to hold new/mulledsand.
Is 1/2" plywood strong enough or should I go with3/4"? Should I divide it into 2 sections for conditioned vs. used sand?
Show us pictures of your molding bench, any specialfeatures, why you like/dislike your bench.
Thanks in advance.

Chuck


----------



## Tamper84 (Sep 26, 2013)

In one of tubal cains/mr.petes videos he shows his moulding bench that he built. Before he got his commercially made one.Also check out a guy named double boost. He shows his in a lot of vids

Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Sep 28, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Q_7eRBzTGLo  this is the link to mr petes foundry tour and shows both of his molding benches. I don't know why this didn't show up on his page. I actuall had to search through you tube to find it. 

Chris


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting that link, Chris. I like the design of the molders bench that he purchased. It is simple, clean, easy to use, yet all self contained and still has plenty of room to work.


----------



## Tamper84 (Sep 28, 2013)

No problem. I liked it myself!!  Although watching his and myford boys videos on casting is giving me the itch. Too many things and not enough money :rofl:

Chris


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 28, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> No problem. I liked it myself!!  Although watching his and myford boys videos on casting is giving me the itch. Too many things and not enough money :rofl:
> 
> Chris



I've had that itch for years. I have a 5 Gal bucket of "muffins" of aluminum from Frecycled lawnmowers made with a charcoal fire in a bucket, a hair dryer and coffee tins! 
I'm once again working toward a foundry, with a new found friend to help. Now to find someone within 100 miles that sells castable refractory or at least fire clay.
My bud is helping me build a muller, and I'm making molding tools. We'll tackle a furnace made from a propane tank next.

Chuck


----------



## Tamper84 (Oct 2, 2013)

What kind of sand are you using?  I have read of oil bonded, water bonded, green sand etc. I'm confused on what to use.  Sorry just re-read your original post lol

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Chucketn (Oct 2, 2013)

Chris, we're going to start with traditional Green sand. Might go to petrobond in the future. We just found a source for fire clay about an hour and a half away. Still beats shipping on most national dealers.
We're building a muller now, and furnaces are next.
Chuck


----------



## Tamper84 (Oct 2, 2013)

If you can, could you post pictures of your progress on everything??? Pretty please???

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Chucketn (Oct 2, 2013)

My new friend is building Vontorne Mullers. I'll ask his permission to post progress. We'll be building molding benches and furnaces as well as what ever tools we can fabricate.
Meantime, I have made a rammer per plans/designs found on the web and several forums. I can post pics of that. The rammer will be my first casting when my foundry is complete.


The rammer is made from 3.5"x3.5" pieces of an oak cutting board. I think it was oak of some variety. I glued up the pieces, turned one stack round and cut the other into a wedge. I glued in a 1" piece of broom handle, and finished with polyurethane spray.
I have been collecting aluminum castings for years. I have gotten many defunct lawn mowers from Freecycle, and stripped/melted them into hockey puck sized pieces using a charcoal fire in a bucket and muffin tins. I now have a 5 gal bucket full.

Chuck


----------



## Tamper84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice!!! Thank you for the picture!!!

Chris


----------

